# How often do you re clip your horse?



## madalicedj (7 November 2010)

My horse has just has his 1st clip (withme anyway) I think it will be needed sooner than expected. Hes not a very furry boy so far but its certianly come back in a bit. 
How often do you clip your trusty (or untrusty) steed


----------



## PennyJ (7 November 2010)

I am going to need to re-clip one that was only done 2 weeks ago.  It has grown back really fast, especially as he has been well rugged, and it's been mild down here for the past 10 days, I can't believe he needs it doing again so soon 

Normally, I would expect a maximum of a month between the first clip (usually mid-late September) and the second clip.  Then probably try and fit one in before Christmas, with the final clip being done ideally by Valentines Day, but certainly the end of February.

Not quite sure what's going on this year...


----------



## lauraandjack (7 November 2010)

Did him first in the middle of sept, then again at the end of oct before the opening meet, will probably need doing again before boxing day and maybe once more depending what the weather does.  He is a welshie that grows a coat like a yak though!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 November 2010)

Every 3 or 4 weeks I reclip our hunters..........a right pain!


----------



## zoelouisem (7 November 2010)

Ive had to do my daughters pony 3 times since done him at the beggining of october hes a little welsh that get v. wooly though, and has a 6 year old whizzing him around for an hour non stop every evening. I would probaly make him last a bit longer if he was bigger but hes 11.2 and very well behaved so get the whole lot done in 15 minutes.


----------



## miss_c (7 November 2010)

Genie had her 3rd clip last weekend.  She went 3 weeks before 1st and 2nd clips, and just two weeks between 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Lissa (7 November 2010)

The first two year I clipped my pony he only had to be done once around the end of october and it still hadn't fully grown out by april/may time! Last year he got done twice once at the end of october and once around christmas time as we were meant to be going hunting and he needed tidying up.

This year he's just been done for the first time on friday will probably need doing again around the new year as he's really fluffy this year.


----------



## madalicedj (7 November 2010)

Good grief Well at lease my boy wont be the only one. Odd thing is with this milder weather you'd think it would be easier


----------



## Starzaan (7 November 2010)

Mine get done once a week when I'm not busy dying!!! I like them to look super smart all the time, and find that if I do them once a week it takes hardly any time at all to whizz through!


----------



## nemo_ (7 November 2010)

1st clip was end of september and re-clipped 2 weeks ago, hasn't grown much so hopefully I don't have to do it again for a while!


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 November 2010)

Every 3 weeks at the least - if we are going out I may clip him before that if its 2 weeks. I normally clip sometime over Christmas and that will last until his final clip in late Jan/early Feb. This year I started clipping during the heatwave in June - the joys of eventing a native pony - but that lasted him until mid August and then I started every 2-3 weeks from early September.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (7 November 2010)

I would usually clip 3 times. Once end of sep then again about 3 weeks later then in jan


----------



## Ali2 (7 November 2010)

Share pony is being done approximately monthly - just had his third clip today

My boy hasn't been clipped yet.  Being done on Wednesday.  Last year one clip lasted him through to the spring!


----------



## MissTyc (7 November 2010)

Redone mine - first clip held nearly 3 weeks, but took off more on the second clip and upped rugs (no neck rugs, though) .... Hoping that'll be good enough until late Dec/early Jan and then that's it for us FINGERS CROSSED.


----------

